# Shariff medical and dental college



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

did any1 apply here....it is recognized and affiliated wid UHS ........
how is the college .....is any1 from this college...or any further information abt it....admission deadline,fees.....i heard the fees is around 5 lakhs ..can any1 confirm dis#dull#shocked


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

yes for first yr it is i wnt there today


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

so fareeha wht happened.....


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

the college is great a big campus with the hospital too work load is also much but only disadvantage is that its vvvv far away but i wd apply


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

so u havent applied yet...


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

no admision opened after 22


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

:: Sharif Medical City ::
This is the web site for the college


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

isnt it too late...


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

thts good that all applicants wd be addmited by then n we have a chance


----------



## Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

chickoos said:


> so u havent applied yet...


????
thr gonna start distibutin thr prospectus frum 21st.... last date is 30th.


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

o yes..never thought tht far....


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

Savage said:


> ????
> thr gonna start distibutin thr prospectus frum 21st.... last date is 30th.


 no its 27th last n how much score u got ?


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i hve 718.5 .......total after entry test....its a really hard one for me i guess....wht is ur score


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

i m gna apply here too  

i called em.. and a guy sed that they r gna start passing out da forms frm da 20th..


----------



## sadi (Sep 6, 2008)

is there any entery test?


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i dun think so


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

sharif medical college? never heard of it. 
where in the world is it anyway?


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

out in the goonies. it looks deserted. if a sane man was sick, why would he drive all the way out there for treatment? therefore, the hospital is also empty. and i dont think its safe to rely on a medical college run by a family that is on and off exiled from pakistan. who knows what will happen 5 years from now if someone else comes in power and has a vengeance for the sharifs.


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

so_soon did u get admission in any college....wht abt shahbaaz sharif ...isnt he working in lahore for a long time.......


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

shabaaz sharif isnt part of this nawaz sharif is so soon if u dnt want to apply dnt do who is forcing u ?
well no entry test they said we wd be selecting high scorers frm the paplication we get 82 seats for locals in mbbs and 40 for bds in local
i got 76 percent


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

rite fareeha........is this ur equivalence percentage or ur percentage after entry test.....


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

umm... some one told me they will b having a test... on the 30th... but i will know for sure tmrw...


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

Fareeha said:


> shabaaz sharif isnt part of this nawaz sharif is so soon if u dnt want to apply dnt do who is forcing u ?
> well no entry test they said we wd be selecting high scorers frm the paplication we get 82 seats for locals in mbbs and 40 for bds in local
> i got 76 percent


it doesnt have anything to do with me applying or not, i just gave my opinion of the college. i do have the right to give my opinion dont i?


----------



## mirzafaadi (Oct 22, 2008)

yo chickoos... we are the same... i am from oman and i got an equivalence score of 735. all i wanna say is that the institutions affiliated with UHS have closed their admissions except Sharif medical college... pretty messed up situtation with us.. well UHS sucked this year cuz of their policy.


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

sucked !!!!really sucked .....i dont know what UHS is trying to show on overseas students .......they are showing them the consequences they will face because of not studying in pakistan and doing Fsc .....why IBCC chop off 10% from us??? beacause they know if they dont chop off our marks..most of the overseas students will get into medical universities leaving only less of the locals to apply.....they are treating their own nationals like that....

i dont mean to hurt ppl living in pakistan but it is the truth......i would have scored 935 rather than 825 if this was not done..

see india ....my friend has got the same grades as i have got ....but he has got admission in the best university of india and i am still lagging behind......indians treats overseas indians also the same as locals giving them the seats which they deserve.......


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

there are many more medical colleges in india. ive also heard its a lot easier to get into.
the problem is our "culture of scarcity". its makes the whole admissions process a rat race. colleges try to make money out of it and they dont care how much the students suffer. the students lie to each other to get ahead. i had a friend who kept messaging me constantly whining and saying shes not studying she cant studying anymore and i kept trying to make her feel better. she got in the top ten merit where she wanted to get in, so i guess she was studying. ppl lie and say they got in when they didnt. ppl sometimes lie and pretend they dont know anything and try to get information without giving any help in return. its bound to happen when people are competing for the same limited resources.
in any case, i hope they give back the self finance seats next year, it really made it bad for applicants this year. i know someone who got 964 in fsc and hasnt got admission anywhere, not even private. i know so many people with straight as in o/a levels and havent got admission anywhere. its just not right. it doesnt make sense.


----------



## mirzafaadi (Oct 22, 2008)

u r right buddies... we belong to the group of those people who have to most sucked up minds in the world...

i am also going for sharif medical and dental college lahore... i hope i can make it to that college... yaar i am messed up... is 735 marks ki equivalence ko kahan le ker jaun????


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i even feel shame to tell ppl my equivalence.....in UAE i have studied in the best schools after my O Levels, getting it through easily.....and here not even a medium caliber college takes me........

i thought of getting 70% from the UHS test...was really confident...but no i got 42%..i thought of sending the papers for re-checking...but feared that if they fail me instead......i would pray many shukarany nafils if i get into sharif or university of lahore


----------



## mirzafaadi (Oct 22, 2008)

i have also heard from an official from the KIPS academy that this year, UHS has made an immense corruption and students are not satisfied with the results as well and there are many rechecking cases still pending on their desks about faulty checking of the papers... and that person added that UHS has been sued in lahore high court because of this action... but a UHS official says that UHS will conduct these kind of tests every year... it means ke humare baad bhi logo ki waat lagti rahe gi... May Allah bless lahore high court to take steps against this action of UHS

chickoos... u r in pakistan? gimme a text at 03215857080

on 26th, i am having an entrance test at islamabad medical and dental college, islamabad and then on 27th at abbottabad international medical college, abbottabad... then on 29th, i am coming to lahore for the UHS entrance exam and i shall submit a provisional application there without the result of UHS... then i shall leave for Multan for Multan medical and dental college... they say that it is registered with PMDC but i wont submit a penny before i confirm it from PMDC...


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

no in UAE....going to pak tomorrow...inshallah

i think we shud discuss about sharif medical college rather than our own affairs


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

hey guys.. 

mirafaadi...735....feel better... they gav me 727.. :'( bcuz i did american high school from saudi arabia... they cut TWENTY % of my grades.... and i was valedictorian of my class... not cool... not cool at all... i agree.. the policies really SUCKED this year... its so unfair... test after test after test... and still... not getting in... :$ very disheartening... i am applying to sharrif med college and Uni of lahore.. i reallllly like uni of lahore and i hope i get in.. inshAllah inshAllah inshAllah

i hope allll of us get in...inshAllah...getting admission in pakistan... is probably the toughest thing i have had to do so far in my life... :'( 

mirzafaadi.. did u apply to uni of lahore??


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i also want to get into he University Of Lahore.....there is no much details of it given in the website bas i want to pass the test with a good score....this will then lift my marks


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

dnt join uol its nt at all good even med schols in lhr dnt recocgnize tht


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

fareeha its recognized by PM&DC....


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

yah it is i cant explain u but its my sincerest advice nt to apply there


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

but why yaar......give a solid reason for tat


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ok i have my czn who got admited in uol 2 yr back he kept trying for mcat now he got in allama iqbal n they syng tht we dnt recocgnize uol study frm 1st yr now


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

hm...that prbly happend cuz uol is new right now.. but that is not a reason for us not to give it a chance.. it is recognized by PM&DC and im sure it will get recognized by WHO and other unis over the nxt few years... becuz their governing body is quiet strong...Fareeha.. i sugges you apply there too... it obviously takes time to get recognized by a whole bunch of other unis... but right now.. we shouldnt forget that it is recognized by PMDC.. the head of medicine and dentistry in Pakistan..


----------



## mirzafaadi (Oct 22, 2008)

who is giving the entrance test of uhs on 29th of this month? do meet me...


----------



## mirzafaadi (Oct 22, 2008)

lemme quote... all the private institutions which are affiliated with UHS have closed their admissions unofficially and there is no chance of getting a prospectus and wasting your money for nothing. if you can, there is a medical college named as sharif medical college at raiwind road, get the prospectus from there and if you want to try into any illegal medical college, apply at multan medical and dental college. that college claims that they have acquired the pmdc recognition and it will be out soon. they further added that before i submit my dues, pmdc will officially announce their recognition. anyways, its a good deal as they have only taken 700 from me as the prospectus fee. furthermore, i like the INDEPENDENT MEDICAL COLLEGE faisalabad but they are also full


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

Fareeha said:


> ok i have my czn who got admited in uol 2 yr back he kept trying for mcat now he got in allama iqbal n they syng tht we dnt recocgnize uol study frm 1st yr now


thats because you can only transfer from private to private or gov. to gov. your cousin wanted to transfer from private to government, which is against the rules. so thats not a well researched reason.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

mirzafaadi said:


> lemme quote... all the private institutions which are affiliated with UHS have closed their admissions unofficially and there is no chance of getting a prospectus and wasting your money for nothing. if you can, there is a medical college named as sharif medical college at raiwind road, get the prospectus from there and if you want to try into any illegal medical college, apply at multan medical and dental college. that college claims that they have acquired the pmdc recognition and it will be out soon. they further added that before i submit my dues, pmdc will officially announce their recognition. anyways, its a good deal as they have only taken 700 from me as the prospectus fee. furthermore, i like the INDEPENDENT MEDICAL COLLEGE faisalabad but they are also full


hey smdc is affiliated ryt? in prospectus they have given thier reg number aslo when the list came out of pmdc in news paper smdc name was there


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

was today the last date to buy a prospectus?


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

no friday the 31st is the last


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

Hehehe.. sorry to go off-topic.. but Fareeha you should make sure you spell things right... hehehe at MastahRiz  

Fareeha did you apply at SMDC?


----------



## mirzafaadi (Oct 22, 2008)

*GUYS AND GALS...! I AM ONLINE FOR JUST 5 MINUTES SO I CANNOT QUOTE THE FULL SCENE. IF ANYONE OF YOU WANTS INFORMATION ABOUT CONTINENTAL MEDICAL COLLGE LAHORE, GIMME A CALL AT 03215857080*​


----------



## Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

Guyz when will the post the merit list?


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i think so on 5th or 7th not sure......


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

on 8th or on 10th i think
yes sara i did apply


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

ohh wish you all the best you guys. inshAllah we will all get in somewhere...


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

inshallah hoping for the best


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

fareeha did u get in??


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

fareeha why didnt you apply for Uol you would have got in..........


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

*1st Merit List for SMC*

Here's the link for *1st Merit List for MBBS/BDS for Sharif Medical City* (SMC):

:: Sharif Medical City ::


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey Fareeha and Sara did u guys get in??


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

i got into UOL


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

not yet


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

I got admitted right now in bds but hoping that in 3rd list i would transfer to mbbs so not changing my status right now. i would inshallah submit my fee on monday


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

heyyy....good yaar....at last u made it.....congrats


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i too got a call for MBBS....but i have been admitted to Uol......All Thanks To ALLAH


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Congrats all of u Fareeha, Sara and Chikoos. I got a call frm Sharif MC too, but i have already started taking classes in Margalla College of Dentistry. And Fareeha BDS is not bad, if u cant get in MBBS dont let go BDS. Its short and u can earn more than an MBBS doc!


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks Xero ........my classes starting tomorrow..........


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

my classes have started i have also bought my books


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

so you got in for BDS rite? congratulations hope you enjoy and have a prosperous career in front of you


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i am on wiating for mbbs


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Fareeha said:


> i am on wiating for mbbs


Then wishing you all the best, hope you get in for MBBS.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

*Experiences of a student in Shariff Medical City College*

This year my cousin got into Sharif Medical City and I thought to share her experiences of hostel and student life there so it might be helpful to the readers. She did her FSC from one of the Punjab Group of Colleges, gave UHS entry test, and applied into both MBBS and BDS. She started her application process in late August. She received 866 in her entry test and I think her FSC score was 700 something- but enough to apply for medical in Pakistan. She applied for government and private colleges in Lahore only but with time she allowed herself to apply into other cities as well, since the competition was very high and there were only 2700 seats (govt.) available in the country. It‘s confirmed that there is no entry test for Sharif Medical City.

Her name didn’t show up on the 1st Merit List but with changes made in the list with seats being filled and left out by applicants, a seat opened up for her in the BDS. About two weeks before the classes started she received the call from the college. The fee was about 5 and 1/2 Lakh Rupees (Local fee), hostel charges were 3,000 RS/month but you pay for first six month up front. Classes started on the 2nd of January as announced by the college.

Sharif Medical City seems to be a very good, clean, and a competitive institution. The college is located in Raiwind -where ex-president of Pakistan, Nawaz Sharif’s family resides and also a very famous and large Tablighi Markaz is located there. The place is not really deserted it’s just isolated from the many famous places Lahore is mostly known about. There is not a lot of traffic, the surrounding environment is safe, and there are also house developments, few farms and gardens nearby.

There are total of three hostels or campuses for students of Sharif Medical City. The campus she stays in has two floors and the floor she resides in has 7 rooms and each room is occupied by four girls; has two closets, 4 beds, 4 chairs, 4 desks, and one attached bathroom. The girls have the right to choose which ever room they want. The other hostel she visited doesn’t have attached bathroom, it has separate bathroom. The environment is generally clean. There is a separate kitchen and also a chef for that campus, a common hall that has TV for entertainment, and a bookstore for books and other necessary items. During the winter season the gas heaters are also provided. Girls were really siked when Nawaz Shariff sent flower bouquet to the 1st year students hostels.

So far, the food they have been served within the few weeks has been very good; they have given dal and nan, Aloo Parathas, Biryani, Pullov, Qeema Mater, and Karhi. Tea, bread, and eggs are also provided during breakfast. So overall the environment is warm, friendly, healthy, and professional. The roommates, the professors, and the staff have been very good as well. 

So if you want to apply at Sharif Medical City College then go ahead, it’s not as bad as most people think of colleges in Pakistan. I wish people who got in will take good advantage of the education system, resources, and facilities provided by the Shariff Medical City College.

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

whats her name may i know her? and ya the college is great in all aspects.


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

hey fareeha you didnt post any experience of yours in the forum...do it


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hmm i had a big one indeed we had a lot of ragging and stuff our first day was friday so we dint take any class. our van mates dropped me and few more girls beyond college and it was so cold but we walked to college and there again they seized and then they made us to dance not girls the boys girls were to sing. and the they showed us the full college we meeted teachers and stuff


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

hmm...that seems allright to me.....i dont remember any of the girls in my uni was ragged...it was only the guys....i was also ragged in the hostel.....but really really enjoyed that ragging..it was all waht i say shugal


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ya first day is ok but after that it makes no sense


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

the shariff medical and dental college, foes it accept applicants from overseas. i am from the USA and would just like to know what grades and other things i would need to make it in there.


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes ofcourse it has overseas seats and the equivalence should be around 825+


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

is that out of 1100, and also could you tell me how much it costs


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

chickoos said:


> Yes ofcourse it has overseas seats and the equivalence should be around 825+


They don't have overseas seats per se, but they do accept foreign applicants. What I mean is, if one year all of their foreign applicants have terrible grades or don't meet all of the admission requirements, then they'll just fill the remaining spots with local students. If another year they get a lot of foreign applicants all of whom are spectacular students and go way beyond the requirements, they might accept all of them. Point is, they don't have a set number, and most other colleges/universities function the same way. If a college tells you that they do have "overseas seats" those are usually the Self finance seats that they're referring to. Someone correct me if I'm wrong here, but that's been my experience.



dubya0 said:


> is that out of 1100, and also could you tell me how much it costs


Yup, the IBCC equivalence is out of 1100, not sure about the cost though. If you get an application, there will be a fee for that as well and the cost of the tuition will most likely be on there. I'd say it's 10k US dollars max per year. Can't be more than that.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

no for mbbs u should have above 80 percent


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

isn't that a little too much to be asking for because i don't think even Aga Khan would need 80 percent


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

aga khan is in sindh sindh merit is always low u can go for mbbs there even with 69 percent


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

is the sharif medical college recognized by the either the USA or UK.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

this question has already been answered; go check out the thread containing the list of US recognized medical colleges if you find it there, it is recognized if you don't find it there, then it's not

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...all-us-approved-pakistan-medical-schools.html


----------



## Tinker bellz (Apr 1, 2009)

Fareeha said:


> aga khan is in sindh sindh merit is always low u can go for mbbs there even with 69 percent


fareeha could you clear up the 69% thing...because i am confused...i saw the prospectus of lmdc and shifa and they ask for the minimum to be 60-65%in the fsc equivalence...
does sharif ask for your marks to be more than 825...???#confused


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

what fareeha meant is that you can get admitted into agha khan even with 69% since it is in sindh and sindh has a lower merit than Punjab
however I say that the low merit rule applies to government medical colleges in sindh fareeha, and agha khan is private


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

does anyone know the website for Shariff Medical College
because i can not find it anywhere


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

*hi..*

Do not take admission to any college until you are sure that it is a reputed college or Institution.....

I would say "All The Best" to your life....


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

:: Sharif Medical City ::


----------

